

Review my twitter app - twitpare.com - mrtron

A fun app we created, it allows you to upload a bunch of photos (video and other content later) and start a discussion.  I think it will be more interesting than posting a single photo for certain content.<p>Let me know your thoughts, all feedback appreciated.
======
thorax
It looks interesting, but (I didn't provide my twitter password yet) I still
don't "get" what twitpare does. Does it send out a tweet or is it just using
Twitter accounts for login or what?

I'm embarrassed to admit I can't tell how it works from the front page nor
from the FAQ.

 _Edit_ : So after spending a minute or two thinking about it, maybe it takes
my Twitter account, allows me to upload a couple of images, and then will auto
tweet with a link back to twitpare.com for people to come view the pictures?

Ok, I thought "I'll see what happens if I click on one of these twitter-
looking text boxes at the bottom of the front page. Wow, it takes me to
another page-- I didn't expect that text div to be clickable."

When I get to the page why do I have to click on the individual tiny pictures
to see them larger? Why are they not just shown side-by-side or over-and-
under? I didn't think to click the thumbnail until I was like "umm, where's
the other picture I'm comparing?"

Overall for such a small app, I expected the entire usability aspect to be
nailed down completely, but I started out lost and it never felt intuitive.

Do the comments on a post come from tweets about it? Or are they local
comments on your site and aren't broadcast?

For this sort of think, I absolutely think you should give Feedback Army a try
to work out the usability stuff. Get them to blindly try it and see if they
can figure out how your site is used.

~~~
mrtron
Great feedback - the usability definitely isn't nailed down, but we launched
as early as possible.

The comments do come from tweets - I think there needs a bit more text and
fine tuning.

------
chaosprophet
The first and only thing I noticed was the huge twitter login box sitting
there. You're not going to get too many early adopters if you have that. I
suggest you switch to using OAuth as an immediate do-it-now thing. After all
its the early adopters who really drive your usage for quite a long time to
come, since they also happen to be quite active.

Edit: After looking at your front page alone for a few minutes, I guess you
have a pretty nice idea. This could develop into a crowd sourced decision
maker kind of thing (e.g. the tattoo pic). Also, is it absolutely necessary to
upload two pics??? At times one pic is good enough to stimulate a lot of
discussion, and at times people may want to compare more than two pics,
especially if they are trying to make a decision or something like that. So
you might want to look at changing the number of pics that can be uploaded.

~~~
mrtron
It will move to OAuth shortly, I agree with that.

Any number of pics can be uploaded...from 1..*.

Thanks for the feedback.

------
justin_credible
<http://www.twitpare.com>

------
midnightmonster
clickable link: <http://twitpare.com/>

